

Love Him Or Leave Him, Some Solid Advice From Guy Kawasaki - socalsamba
http://howtosplitanatom.com/news/how-to-chat-with-guy-kawasaki/

======
Frocer
I laughed all the way through, love the bits about the consultants and 25k
mission statements!

------
lapp
great!

